# My photo on the Bing home page today!



## kirispupis (Jul 6, 2013)

Bing used one of my images for today's homepage. Kind of cool that so many people have the opportunity to see it. You can see it at http://www.bing.com. If you are reading this any later than 7/6, then you'll need to scroll back a few days.

Here is the original.




Sienna by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Ironically, here is the image I originally had in mind.




JSC_2681_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

This is awesome! The first image is really cool, I don't like the second one as much because the HDR didn't go so well there and the sky is simply too small. However, congrats man.

How can your image get used by bing - do you have to apply or something? Just curious.

Don't be sad if your post doesn't create a lot of response here - this is a gearhead forum not a photography forum.


----------



## retina (Jul 6, 2013)

nice shot!
congrats btw, you should be proud. how did this work? did they ask for your permission?


----------



## jhanken (Jul 6, 2013)

Very cool, creative compositions. Definitely a situation where HDR is called for, if you can pull it off. Do you recall how you achieved the top-most one? I would guess a simple exposure fusion of two or three images.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 6, 2013)

COOL 8) ... Congratulations!


----------



## robbinzo (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent work. I personally prefer the first one
I'm also curious about the details of how you created these images.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 6, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> Bing used one of my images for today's homepage. Kind of cool that so many people have the opportunity to see it. You can see it at http://www.bing.com. If you are reading this any later than 7/6, then you'll need to scroll back a few days.
> 
> Here is the original.
> 
> ...



Nice shot...Congrats Kiris!


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice shot. 8) Congratulations!


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations. Very cool!


----------



## dash2k8 (Jul 6, 2013)

Superb! Much jealous!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Did they pay you? Or are they profiting off of you at no cost?


----------



## rpt (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations! May it Bing you much fame


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations! I always enjoy the daily Bing photo.


----------



## agierke (Jul 6, 2013)

> Did they pay you? Or are they profiting off of you at no cost?



this was my first thought. did they ask before using your image or did you submit it to them?

if not....having an image stolen is cause for excitement and congratulations? can you please clarify how this came about.


----------



## risc32 (Jul 6, 2013)

87vr6 said:


> Did they pay you? Or are they profiting off of you at no cost?



just what i was going to ask. 

i also prefer the second shot and i think it's certainly cool your shot made it to the Bing(whatever that is, i use google  ) home page.


----------



## bereninga (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats! That photo is sick!


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Jul 6, 2013)

That's awesome congrats! 

I remember when these were posted on canon rumors a while back. It's cool knowing so many people will be seeing it.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Its a great idea well done.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations. Great shot. Though, I am always a little confused when me and various algorithms (flickr, ,bing, etc.) agree on good photography....


----------



## yogi (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Did you carry an umbrella just in case?  I believe i prefer the rectilinear and horizontal form of the first image also. Did you use a wa lens correction or a different lens on the first image? I see the 2nd image begins at a lower point in the building and has curvilinear distortion, unless i am just hallucinating


----------



## baltdave (Jul 7, 2013)

Great shot....I was actually married in that building....wedding abroad!


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats! I imagine it must be a great feeling to know that so many people have viewed your work (even if they don't realize it).


----------



## TM (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats! How did you know a photo of yours was selected?


----------



## curtisnull (Jul 7, 2013)

Great photo. Just curious, where was this taken?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful capture! Did they modify your photo to come up with the final version? Looks like some PP work was done between the two.


Like the first better, but get the vision you had with the original.


Congrats on the exposure (pun already disclaimed in earlier post).


----------



## Tyroop (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonderful shot. May I also offer congratulations! I also prefer the tighter crop and squarer angles of the first version. In that version the building fits perfectly in a 3:2 ratio composition, which I found quite interesting. I guess the Renaissance architects and artists, especially from that region near to Florence, would have used the 3.2:2 Golden Ratio, which is quite close.

Well done!


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 7, 2013)

congrats man! that is great! i'm sure me and all the other expats in China saw it! Google doesn't work here so we all use Bing!
I'm very curious how you're picture got on Bing as well... Did you submit it to them?


----------

